# This Plane May Just Cure Your Aversion to Flying



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 30, 2015)

Kudos to the Japanese: http://www.jal.co.jp/jal_panorama/skysuite777/.

Check out each class. Reviews have been almost universally excellent.


----------



## neroden (Dec 30, 2015)

Um, no.

The problems with flying are policy more than physical layout.


----------



## MattW (Dec 30, 2015)

Does it ship the tsa turkeys straight to gitmo? No? Then nope, won't cure it, sorry.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 30, 2015)

It's not like the TSA is from Japan. 10 minutes passing through TSA isn't going to ruin your flight or your trip to the Orient. I highly doubt every individual TSA employee is conspiring to cause you trouble.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 2, 2016)

I've flown on this plane extensively. I've flew it in all four classes in 2015. From Seat 1K all the way to the back of the bus. It's a great ride either way. I do really like their business class product and service. First was an absolutely phenomenal. In the back I'd still say that Korean Air A380 was my favorite.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 2, 2016)

Really wish I could sit up front in First! I prefer JAL (and oneWorld miles) over Korean Air but I'm sure the A380 is pretty awesome to fly on.

I really don't like this SQ interior: http://www.airliners.net/photo/Singapore-Airlines/Boeing-777-312-ER/2757405/L/.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 17, 2016)

Flying this bird again Wends for another 14 hour bonding session. If anyone has any specific questions I will make an effort to find out the answer on board.


----------



## jis (Jan 17, 2016)

I liked Lufthansa 380 upstairs in Business Class to be an excellent experience.


----------

